# Popcorn effect



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My SIL has just built a new exterior wall which he wants to "popcorn" does anyone know how you do this? Is it easy? Do you buy specialist paint?
I did google but it as only coming up with artexing etc
Thanks 

Maiden


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My SIL has just built a new exterior wall which he wants to "popcorn" does anyone know how you do this? Is it easy? Do you buy specialist paint?
> I did google but it as only coming up with artexing etc
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


What exactly is popcorn?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The bubble effect you see on painted walls


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What, like painted pebbledash???

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> What, like painted pebbledash???
> 
> Jo xxx




Yes but no pebbles lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but no pebbles lol


I think our wall is like that on the outside, there are pebbles, but they're white and the wall has been painted yellow??????????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

......I've tagged you on a picture of it on facebook?????? LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think our wall is like that on the outside, there are pebbles, but they're white and the wall has been painted yellow???????????
> 
> Jo xxx




I think it must be done by hand like artexing.. I don't like the finish nor does my daughter but it is to tie the wall in with the rest of the house.


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Just had all our pool walls done. It is a mortar that is applied in 2 layers and then stone is "thrown" at and embedded in. Not a DIY job |I dont think, have number of a builder if you want


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

uffington15 said:


> Just had all our pool walls done. It is a mortar that is applied in 2 layers and then stone is "thrown" at and embedded in. Not a DIY job |I dont think, have number of a builder if you want




Thanks for the offer but there are no stones just little "bubbles"


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks for the offer but there are no stones just little "bubbles"



Maybe post a picture of it, I think a lot of us are confused and don't really know what it is. A quick picture might clear it up


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

This si the stone effect


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It actually looks like bubble wrap.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> It actually looks like bubble wrap.


I think I know what you mean. We had it on some interior walls(very small "bubbles"). If it is what think it is, it´s applied with a type of spray gun. A local paint shop would hire one but we couldn´t get the texture right and we just gave up and took what was left off.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I think I know what you mean. We had it on some interior walls(very small "bubbles"). If it is what think it is, it´s applied with a type of spray gun. A local paint shop would hire one but we couldn´t get the texture right and we just gave up and took what was left off.




Trouble is all the exterior walls of the house are done with it and this wall needs to tie in with the rest of the decor, no chance of taking the other off


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Trouble is all the exterior walls of the house are done with it and this wall needs to tie in with the rest of the decor, no chance of taking the other off


Why not take a few pics of the existing walls, go to a local paint shop and ask? If theydon´t have the right equipment they might be able to point to where it can be hired.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> Why not take a few pics of the existing walls, go to a local paint shop and ask? If theydon´t have the right equipment they might be able to point to where it can be hired.




I have told my SIL to do this thanks


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

If a wall has been pebbledashed with small roundish pebbles then later had a few coats of paint,would this not produce the bubble effect ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No no no no no stones involved,


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> No no no no no stones involved,


Then they must have covered the outer wall with bubble wrap and then painted over it.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Then they must have covered the outer wall with bubble wrap and then painted over it.


no...the spray gun throws a mist paint and globs (two nozzles on the sprayer)....totally different effect than painting pebbledash


----------

